# How are feminized seeds created?



## calitoker (Jun 11, 2009)

Some guy told me all fem. seeds are created by herming. Is this true at all.


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41277
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42923

from 3 threads below yours...


----------



## calitoker (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks.
i guess ill just stick with the cloning i do good at.


----------



## Feldmeister (Jun 14, 2009)

I read a great article in Treating Yourself and Soma seeds tells you how to make a female hermy by using a solution called STS which you spray on a  female plant and within a week it will stress out and change into a hermy pollinate another female plant with that hermy and every single seed will be 100% Femanised


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2009)

Feldmeister said:
			
		

> I read a great article in Treating Yourself and Soma seeds tells you how to make a female hermy by using a solution called STS which you spray on a  female plant and within a week it will stress out and change into a hermy pollinate another female plant with that hermy and every single seed will be 100% Femanised



So what makes these different than other hermie seeds?


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> So what makes these different than other hermie seeds?


...I'll venture a guess.... _nothing_?...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

calitoker said:
			
		

> thanks.
> i guess ill just stick with the cloning i do good at.


 


good idea  mate :aok:


----------



## bwstacker1 (Jul 2, 2009)

pollination with hermy does not gar. female. only way to gar. female is to pollonate with another female pollen then you have no male traits at all. so you cant even get a hermy fgrom it. i have done it a couple of times. plants really dont seed alot either. but greww females out o every seed i got next year.female pollen isnt as stong so it does't always work. try it. its pretty cool. true fem plants can be tortured to hell and back and will not turn hermy. hope this has helped you


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 3, 2009)

Thought the only way to get "guaranteed" female seeds is to treat with colchicine...?  Does any seed bank use this method anymore?  

The problem, as I understood it as have never done this, is that some 99% of the treated seeds are killed... they won't germ.  The remaining viable seeds will be female.  Just don't think the companies employ this costly/wasting method.

Too bad because feminized seeds are ruining the gene pool.  If we stop asking for them, they will stop making them & stop chargin you twice the rate only to give you a seeded crop.  Corrupting the gene pool.  ;-(


----------



## Rockster (Jul 3, 2009)

Colchicine is used for inducing polyploidy in plants which means they mutate and get a doubled up set of chromosomes.

This was based on work by Warmke in the 1940's (if memory serves?)and he reported much larger more vigorous growing plants and also reported higher thc produced but his methodology was found wanting and his findings generally dismissed.

Arjan told me his crew had investigated this but I just don't believe the guy and thats based on my experiences of meeting and talking with him many times.I think the **** Of Cannabis just wanted to sound like he had his thumbs in all pies.

STS or Silver Thiosulphate is a mixture of 2 crystalline chemicals which are applied as a spray one week before a plant goes into flower and on the day it goes into flower.This causes male flowers to break out of the bud sites and pollen is collected and used on an identical clone which will go on to produce selfed S1 femmed seeds.

Some strains when 'reversed' produce seed that hermies badly but others are just fine when grown in a good environment but it's NOT 99% females and 1% hermies,the figure is higher but I've yet personally to get a hermie with femmed seed after doing testers with about 30 plants of 3 different strains. 

Also,a plant must breed true for the traits you want expressed in the S1 progeny or all you get is an F2 population of the desired plant along with her sisters,not something Big Buddha it seems is aware of.......snigger! 

I've just reversed a Cheese clone in my last journal and will be pollinating selected clones in my next one.You can see in the pic Nana's all over but I've learnt that the seeds on the reversed clone are not to be used,you must pollinate a fresh clone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BioShaman (Jul 5, 2009)

ty


----------

